# Standard AC motor reconfiguration



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you Siwastaja for the illustration. How does one find the centre of the series windings in the 4pole motor please? Also, can it be assumed a 6pole motor will have 3 series windings that could potentially reduce the voltage to a third?

Happy New Year all.


----------



## Siwastaja (Aug 1, 2012)

tylerwatts said:


> How does one find the centre of the series windings in the 4pole motor please?


That's easy -- they are the only "series" connections inside the motor, where the magnet wires coming from one winding connect directly to another magnet wires going to another winding. 

So there are six input wires, and three series connections. Cut the series connections open, and you have total of 12 wires.



> Also, can it be assumed a 6pole motor will have 3 series windings that could potentially reduce the voltage to a third?


Yes, but OTOH, again you need higher frequency and higher voltage for the same RPM so you kind of lose this benefit of higher reduction. The end result is the same voltage for the same rpm, but of course with a bit more torque -- but again with heavier and larger motor, too. So there's not much difference.


----------

